# plug and save



## cossie

http://plugandsave.com/ can any one tell me if this works and i think i have posted in the wrong section in my last post sorry


----------



## SABL

Hi cossie,

I see you have an answer here:

http://fraudwatchers.org/forums/showthread.php?p=70058


----------



## mack1

Hi cossie,

Those things are a waste of money. If you want to impact your electric bill, keep all extra lights turned off. Replace the light bulbs with the new florescent type that give off more light at less wattage. Keep your thermostat turned up a couple of degrees in the summer and down a couple in the winter. Extry insolation in your home will do wonders for your electric bill.

Power factor correction capacitors (those things they are trying to sell) are only important in factorys that use very large electric motors and other inductive devices. Not cost effective for residential use. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## DonaldG

In the UK we have a 2" cavity in our house walls. A few years back we had cavity insulation injected. Wow what a difference - we turned the heating down a few notches and our log fire in the winter warms the place much quicker.

I can throroughly recommend insulation as Mack1 suggests... you will autmatically turn the thermostat down because you will get too warm!


----------



## EPS

I would save my money and purchase the EPS or Electricube unit. The plug & Save will only work on one circuit unless it is harwired. It is also a less reliable imported product. Not made in the USA, and not industrial quality componants.


----------



## cossie

what is an electricube unit please explain


----------



## EPS

The electricube product is an industrial quality residential energy saving device. It is only available through a distributor/affiliate group. Their main webpage is currently under going update maintenance and should be up shortly. However, there is a temporary site up under the generic name, EPS at www.epsinfo.webs.com . They are currently offering an introductory discount promotion. After studying this and other so called power saving devices for the past 18 months, I have found them to be the best unit. It actually works as described.


----------



## puffinbillie

Hi, I have bought three units from plug and save last year.
They are of no use and cost you more money.
Dont think you can save with these, you cant.


----------



## mack1

Hi cossie,



> what is an electricube unit please explain


Alternating current/voltage is power that follows a sine curve. From zero volts, voltage rises to 1.414 times the stated voltage (110 volts) to (155.5) peak volts then falls to zero then goes negative the same amount. The cycle continues. Voltage pushes current through the wiring then pulls it back 60 times per second. That is the alternating current cylcle.

Inductors (electric motors) cause the voltage to rise slightly before current starts to move. A phase shift. This causes the supplied power to be slightly lower than if current and voltage were still in step, so a little more power is required to perform the job because of this phase shift. 

Capacitance causes current to flow ahead of voltage. (just the opposite from inductance) So if you also load an inductive circuit with capacitance, they cancel each other out. That's what they are selling.

The only problem is that motors around the house don't shift the voltage enough cause much expense. Not worth what you would have to pay to correct it. 

I still stand by my post above. I put this equipment in at the factory where I worked as a senior electrical engineer. I don't have them on my home system because they aren't worth it. 

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------



## EPS

*The Electricube Works*

The Electric Meter On A Residence Does Not Measure Pf, The Power Factor Needs To Be At "1" For Every Device In A Home To Run At
A Efficient Level. If The Power Factor Is Say .92 The Result Is A
Inductive Load Drawing More Current Which Is Measured By A Electric Meter..

Current "amps" Volume Of Electricity
Voltage "volt" Pressure Of Electricity
Power "kw" A Unit Of Energy Which Is Used


The Above Can Also Be Applied To A Garden Hose Which Transports Water. Also Caps Charge To 1.414 Times The Rms Voltage As Measured By A Standard Multimeter.


----------



## PlugandSave.com

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me contributing here, but as the director of Plug and Save I want to make sure you get a more balanced answer than a few of you are giving here. 



puffinbillie said:


> Hi, I have bought three units from plug and save last year.
> They are of no use and cost you more money.
> Dont think you can save with these, you cant.


Wow Puffinbillie, why didn't you do something about this and send them back then for a full refund then? Why on earth would you buy three separate units when our unit G & H units have the capacity to support an entire house.

I'm so confident that you're just making things up so you can fit in to the discussion that I'll guarantee to you and to every forum reader here that if you post me a photograph of you with your three PowerSavers into the forum I'll send you a $100 Amazon gift voucher right now.

Cossie; I've responded to your post here

*And ... if you're still unsure ...*

How about this ... Just place an order with us, pay through PayPal and fund the order with a credit card (this gives you protection from two separate companies) and also mention '_TechSupportForum Refund Guarantee_' in the comments section on the last page of the order form.

If you do this you'll have complete protection on your order and I'll personally make sure that if you're not happy with your order for any reason, and that you return it back to us without it being tampered with, I'll refund you for your outbound postage cost as well.

I'm not here to start a discussion but if you'd like to speak with me, please get in touch via our site.

Thanks for your time,

Martin 

Plug and Save


----------

